# Mcninjaguy - Microsoft MVP



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Mcninjaguy on becoming a Microsoft MVP! :beerchug:

Outstanding! ray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Mcninjaguy!:smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys I was told at around 11:44 am. I woke up around 1:30 pm.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the nice accomplishment.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Macninjaguy - Many congratulations ray: :4-clap: ray:


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Great job! ! ! Huge accomplishment!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

congrats


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well deserved this is a award for community service and you certainly have given that. :wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments!

I get some gifts from Microsoft, which amazes me! Gifts from Microsoft, them giving me free stuff. I think my mind is blown.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Gifts from Microsoft, them giving me free stuff. I think my mind is blown.


:laugh:
Congrats! Awesome accomplishment. :4-cheers:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Mcninjaguy!



.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW Congratulations mate!!!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-clap::4-cheers:

*good job*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations MC - well deserved!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! I still have to update The bio on my MVP page.

I would like the TSF logo since this is probably the only site I will be mainly giving out advice. I just want to show thanks to TSF on my page.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Well done Mcninjaguy :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have updated my profile on MVP page and I give a shout out to TSF! TSF as a whole helped me so the least I can do is give a shout back.


----------

